# Found this in the Park



## ClintW (Apr 9, 2015)

I am pretty sure its beech. Correct if I am wrong. It's got two just like it not 50 ft on each side. I sure wish I could cut it open. That's my hat for reference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

I moved this here because I was thinking we could comment on it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh...duh..my comment on it. 

It looks like sycamore from the bark.?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree it looks like Sycamore, but I have no experience w Beech


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 9, 2015)

It doesn't look like any sycamore I've seen.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2015)

Sycamore has white bare bark like that in the upper branches but I never seen the main trunk on a syc have it like that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 9, 2015)

ClintW said:


> I am pretty sure its beech. Correct if I am wrong. It's got two just like it not 50 ft on each side. I sure wish I could cut it open. That's my hat for reference.View attachment 76108


Your picture is a tease. You should have had a few more pics. Looking at the adventious basal budding and bark exfoliation, it looks to be in the _Platanus_ genus, sycamore group. Does it have achnes present (fruiting seed balls)? Groups of 2 (fruit), American Sycamore, groups of 4 or more, maybe European Sycamore. If it has lots of lime green patches of bark, likely the hybrid, London Plane. Where is it growing?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 9, 2015)

I see it like that around here sometimes. Sometimes, the lower part of the tree doesn't have the smooth white bark, but sometimes it does. Especially in bigger ones. Funny how they're different in various parts of the country. 

FWIW, it looks more like sycamore than beech... all the beech trees I've seen have always seemed to have a pretty consistent bark. That looks more like the flaky bark of sycamore


----------



## ClintW (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes after looking up online the upper part of the tree definitely puts it as sycamore. 

Sorry for the single pic, next time I go to the park I'll get some more pics. 

I was just amazed at the size of the burl! Its kind of hard to tell in the photo, but the whole right side is all pins (I believe that's the right term). Its maybe 6 ft in diameter and who knows how deep. The ground around the tree for 5 ft is all uplifted. The two other trees have nearly the same size burled root/trunk.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2015)

Here's a pic of a sycamore trunk in town .


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr. Manbuckwal,

Your street tree pic has charactoristics of London Plane, _Plantanus_ x _acerafolia_, as well as Eastern Sycamore, _Plantanus occidentalis. _Can you take another picture or two progressing up the tree? Then I might weigh in with better comment.


----------



## ClintW (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are a couple more pics. First is up the tree. Second is a side shot with my breakfast for size. Third is a similar tree neardy that looks to have a huge trunk/root burl also. 
Enjoy


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

Another example of how same species can be dissimilar in different regions.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you for the follow-up pictures. It is American sycamore, _Platanus occidentalis_. The trunk color was a great clue and the achene seeds in the crown are the sealing evidence for me.


----------

